# Maxant 3100P or 3100H (motor or hand crank) Extractor



## John Jones (Apr 1, 2008)

I am in my 3rd year beekeeping. I purchased a $300 extractor. I upgraded to the Maxant 3100P (motor). I have a friend who has a farm with a building where we extract sometime so I brought the hand crank atachment for the 3100 as the building has no electricity. Take the motor off. Put the hand crank on and now I have a 3100H. The Maxant is far superior to the $300 machine I purchased from one of the supply vendors. I am going to do a youtube video of some noted differences as I do believe that the Maxant quality is top shelf. Hey they are even made in America. Anyway, go to *youtube and search on Maxant *and you can see the 3100P in action. Maybe it will answer some questions you may have about extracting. I wish I would have had the videos available to help me make the right decision. I would have saved $300. Oh call Maxant direct.. they love to answer questions.

John Jones
Stone Mountain, Georgia


----------



## John Jones (Apr 1, 2008)

*YouTube search on Maxant to see extractors in action*

Go to YouTube and search on Maxant to see one of their extractors in action.

John Jones
Stone Mountain, Georgia


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

For the sake of fairness, there are several good extractors. My old Dadant 10/20 frame is still going strong. Others are quite happy with the imported 9/18 type extractors, and still others are happy with 3 frame hand cranks. It all depends on what you need, what you can find, and what you can afford. The best extractor for a beginner in my mind is a good used extractor. Unless you have a bunch of hives, its something you use a day or two a year. Michael Bush will tell you that unless you 20 hives or more, crush and strain is the way to go. For my use, if it won't hold 9 or 10 medium frames radially, I would wait to buy anything.


----------



## VEG (Aug 3, 2008)

Here you go

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpo8jmxV4P0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmgdE_1p2FA


----------



## swabby (Jun 6, 2008)

Ordered the 3100P last Thursday. Expecting it in tomorrow.I have been shopping for 3 years and decieded on this one. Jake the owner said to call him direcetly if I needed assistance with anything for operation.

I belieive that a mans word is his bond .Not many left around that you can trust in their words. But something about him said it was Ok. :thumbsup:


----------



## John Jones (Apr 1, 2008)

*Extractor quality - they all extract but are not equal*

Indeed there are many good extractors. Even the plastic bucket extractor works. I personally like quality tools. Buy it right the 1st time and save money over the long haul. How many of you have purchased certain items in your life and wish you had of done something different or perhaps spent the extra $$ and traded up. I was fortunate to be able to get the Maxant. It is a better maching even with the manual crank atachment than the 1st $300 machine manual extractor I purchased. The plastic bucket extractor extracts honey from comb. The Maxant estracts honey from comb. I will take the Maxant hands down and not look back at the difference in money. Worth it. I was well ahead of myself having the motor to help me extract. The machie is great as I don't have any help. If I would have known then what I know now I could have saved $300 and not brought the 1st extractor. 

John Jones
Stone Mountain, Georgia


----------



## paulnewbee1 (Jan 27, 2007)

just to go along with the rest of you the MaXANT IS a good one I will be getting the Model 1400pl I like that because it has ball bearings in the shaft plus it is made of stronger steal a 20 gauge and it will do 20 frames of shallow and med. plus it will do 9 frames of deeps. I like that jake takes the time and explain things and gets back as soon as you send him an E-mail
Now that is good customer service. I have looked and touched other types from the The Dandnt to Buss hey Mt this one seems to be made a little better.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

My two old Woodman 30/60 radials are beauties!! And
the pair cost me less than $200 (including refurbish).

Used is good, old iron is sweet.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Yep, that Dadant 20 (which holds 32 mediums) was $400 (motorized) and some beekeeper will get to use it for another lifetime after I'm done. Someone got 20+ years out of it before I got it. Frames drop in, no clips, no baskets. It takes a long time to make $500 6 frames at a time.


----------

